# Uefa Cup 18-19 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2009)

​


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen how Metalist plays. Sampdoria at 1.75 home looks good.


----------



## danyy (Feb 17, 2009)

Really interesting matches i like:
Olympiakos
CSKA MOSCOW DNB 
Bordeux
Wolfsburg DNB
Twente draw or win
Lech Poznane win or draw.


----------



## Pro (Feb 18, 2009)

Olympiacos - *Saint Etienn*e  1.69 3.39 4.82 

I followed Saint Etienne long time. They have great team, players like Gomis, Mirallas, Payet, Ilan ... I have 2 bets. Draw and away win for Etienne. The draw is with smaller stake while the away win is a big play. I have a lot of confidence for the french team.


----------



## danyy (Feb 18, 2009)

Then i hope u win despite i prefer Olympiakos to win but  i havent played it so kick the bookie  :twisted: 
And i think there must be some suprises from Metalist or maybe they will hope for home defeat.
And Braga-Liege - Liege DNB or Liege draw or win seems good too.


----------



## Pro (Feb 19, 2009)

Olympiaco$ 

That is one of my best strikes for the new year. 

Hope to continue like that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pro (Feb 19, 2009)

I will take Fiorentina - Ajax draw. 
I cant see Fiorentina to prevail easily against Ajax, even if they are not as good as before.


----------



## danyy (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont know why odds for Twente are so high...Despite that frensh teams are more home teams including Marseille.
I think taht Lech can get something against Udinese - I predict 2:1 or 1:1 for exact score.
But matches are really unpredictable.

Good luck again and i think the draw is much possible.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 19, 2009)

I couldnt find many missing players in Twente so its a mystery. My experience tells me that the bookies know what they are doing. Im sure there is a reason.


----------

